# Dock Repair & Setting Pilings SAFELY Saturday 22 May 10AM @BSH



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

FREE to anyone who wishes to learn about dock repair & using my barge to set pilings.
I replied on Harbor Views post about getting workers. Several PFF members replied, so we decided to share our knowledge and loan our 20' work barge w/25' A Frame to those interested, FREE after some basic training & a signed liability release.

So, come on over to Bayou Chico May22 Saturday morning at 1000. We will gather in the BSH, our guest cottage, obeying C19 rules. My wife and I had our second C19 Vaccine Feb 14. We have extra masks and will practice distancing requirements, if desired.

I have been repairing docks & setting pilings since 1995, when I built this barge. I helped many of our neighbors repair their docks, after hurricanes. In 2005, my wife and I could set a 25' piling in 45 minutes. Now, due to aging (82) & several health challenges I am physically unable to do this work, but we will train interested folks how to SAFELY set pilings and loan them our barge FREE.

This session is not men only, as we will have females who have helped us repair docks after Sally. So, send me a text 850-five72 twelve twenty five or PM Oldflathead on PFF.

Tom


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, what an opportunity for some young folks with work ethic around here. Could easily be the start of a career!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

No one has called or signed up, so this event is postponed to May 22

Tom


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

oldflathead said:


> No one has called or signed up, so this event is CANCELLED!
> Don't ask to borrow my pile setting barge.
> Tom


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Tom, sorry it was canceled, but can to tell me where/what is the BHS location. Hope to meet you one day I admire a 82 year that is still getting things done. Joe


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello JET, I had one more interested party, so will talk about any time except Sunday morning. Call or text first The BSH is my guest cottage by my dock on Bayou Chico. It got it's name because the original owner was a commercial shrimper, who built it in the 50's. The walls are 8" concrete block, rebar from roof to foundation, poured with concrete & 4" brick outside. That is 12 inches of solid masonry that has stood up to many hurricanes. Ivan put 6 feet of water inside, but the BSH still stands. In the Marine Corps, during the 50's anything well built was called a Brick Sh_t House, so we named it the BSH as well as our business BSH Marine LLC. 
Let me know when you want to come over, talk, see the pile setting barge, etc.
Tom 572 1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 4 pilings to set for my neighbor, then this barge goes away. My offer is open! Come see, talk about safety & "How To set pilings SAFELY. Then help or watch. Take it home. 
Please text as I am hearing impaired. five seven2 twelve twenty five
Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay ! Weather willing, the WX Guessers say no rain Saturday 15 May so if you want to come over to the BSH Saturday 1000. *** NO! Cancel this event! I forgot it is our 39th Wedding Anniversary.
How about Saturday May 22?

After I set these 4 pilings next door, the barge will be loaned to one of you who can use it and pass on to the next person.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Tom, just got back from fishing and dodging thunderstorms. I will be glad to help you set your neighbor’s piling so let me know where to meet. I am not scheduled for anything for the rest of the week. I’ll send you a tex requesting your address and you will have my number. We , the club, have a number of members that have waterfront so the club may be interested in your barge. Look forward to working with you with the four pilings. Joe


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Piling setting session scheduled for May 15 is postponed to May 22 Saturday or any day next week 16 to 22 at YOUR request. The barge will be available for you after the training & I set 2 pilings at my neighbors dock.
Sorry, I failed to remember May 15 is our 39th Anniversary, so I must entertain the woman who has brought so much joy into my life!
Please send me a text as I am hearing impaired and cannot understand most folks on the phone.
So, in addition to arthritis, vestibular dysfunction, impaired hearing, add CRS.

Old Flat Head Tom


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Is this a request for help setting the two pilings?
If so, count me in.

I thought it was to train people, that wanted to do this work.
I guess I misunderstood the original post.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy 39 Anniversary to you and Bobbie!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Is this a request for help setting the two pilings?
> If so, count me in.
> 
> I thought it was to train people, that wanted to do this work.
> I guess I misunderstood the original post.


My primary purpose was to teach folks how to use my work barge to set pilings. I have several who want experience, so I am here to help. I have been advised to require a notarized statement of exemption of liability using this barge, as FL Statutes label this type work as hazardous, under age 18 not permitted to do this type work. So, I will loan you this barge but I am not responsible if you get hurt.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

oldflathead said:


> My primary purpose was to teach folks how to use my work barge to set pilings. I have several who want experience, so I am here to help. I have been advised to require a notarized statement of exemption of liability using this barge, as FL Statutes label this type work as hazardous, under age 18 not permitted to do this type work. So, I will loan you this barge but I am not responsible if you get hurt.


I do not want to borrow it at all, just trying to understand, do you need help setting those two pilings. Yes or No.
If yes, you can count on me, I will sign anything,


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

YES next week or ???


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Saturday morning 22 May, if this wind lays down. I need 3 people, Banana Tom & 2 more. Learn how and set 2 pilings. Then you may borrow my barge. Text me 850-572-twelve twenty five Old Flat Head Tom


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

oldflathead said:


> Saturday morning 22 May, if this wind lays down. I need 3 people, Banana Tom & 2 more. Learn how and set 2 pilings. Then you may borrow my barge. Text me 850-572-twelve twenty five Old Flat Head Tom


See ya then!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

The "Weather Guessers" said the wind may be blowing again Saturday 22 May, so we are postponing setting pilings. Anyone want to stop by the BSH and chat with a cold Cervesa, give me a call & come on. I need a day off. That ugly mean ole SOB Arthur Ritis is giving me a challenge. If anyone ever sees him, hold him, call me and I want to kick his ____
Tom AKA Old Flat Head, Almost 83 & still kicking!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Next Saturday is Memorial Day Weekend, so no go. I really need to set 3 pilings next door at 303 Edgewater.
PM, text or email me if you want to help me. I will teach you how and pay you cash to help. It is hard to compete with the "welfare state", but pay will be based on attitude, experience, strength.


----------

